# Social Security Card/Number



## bhuggett (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone have any advice as to how I can obtain a SSN? I am a permanent resident and I have last month received my Green Card, does anyone know that does the SSN automatically come when you have been granted the Green Card or do you have to apply for it seperately. I cannot remember ticking the box that said I wish to have one. Is there anyway of checking whether my SSN is being processed? 
I am at present in the UK waiting to sell my property but should over by the end of January.
Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Application for a Social Security Card


----------



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

bhuggett said:


> Does anyone have any advice as to how I can obtain a SSN? I am a permanent resident and I have last month received my Green Card, does anyone know that does the SSN automatically come when you have been granted the Green Card or do you have to apply for it seperately. I cannot remember ticking the box that said I wish to have one. Is there anyway of checking whether my SSN is being processed?
> I am at present in the UK waiting to sell my property but should over by the end of January.
> Thanks


We are also in the same situation as you waiting to sell our home, but we are in Canada so it was a bit easier to go and apply for our SS number. We did have to go and apply for it in person and the whole process was very quick. It was not automatically generated. Once we applied we received our cards in the mail two weeks later. 

Gercan


----------

